# 5-6dpo: flu/cold symptoms



## Mrshill10

Has anyone has flu or cold symptoms & got a bfp?!? My body ache (especially torso & bbs area) I'm sneezing, ears hurt, sore throat, cough of and on, headache (kinda like a changing bc/ hormonal kind) sneezing, however I'm really not stuffed up...odd really! It just appeared out of nowhere 2 nights ago?:shrug:

Hopes it's more then a cold or something! I want a bump not a virus!!! :dohh:


----------



## twpnsfs10

haha Love the end of your post!
I have heard many women say that they got those symptoms before a bfp because the immune system is not working at full speed but I'm not sure it's considered a full blown sign. I hope that this means good things for you!


----------



## camtex78

i'm 6DPO and waiting to test on the 16 or 17th...AF is due 21st...
no cold symptoms here...but my 2 girls are kinda of sick...
im having fuller and sore bbs...and today feeling bloated...usually feel this was before AF gets here but my fx....
:winkwink:


----------



## Mrshill10

Ok so my "cold/flu" is gone! Slight cough but it went away as quick as it came on! Now I'm left with bleeding gum, tons of cm, weird tummy/back pains...who knows! So much for not symptom spotting this round! I don't want to get my hopes up but yet I feel relaxed this month & pretty confident! Fx'd & tons of prayer


----------



## mummma2bee

hiii! i was preg last month (chemical) flu symptoms are a definate symptom! i am 4 DPO today and getting them again hopefully i have a sticky one this month xx


----------



## Mrshill10

Today is 7dpo & I feel tons better, except a little more stuffed up! I hope this is it, we will see! Fx'd


----------



## hoping4my2

i am dpo 10 
so far bfns but i did frer when dpo 7 & 8 so it was way too early 
i have alot of cold n flu 
throat was sore and now coughing, nose blocked 
hopefully a bfp soon 
fx


----------



## Mrshill10

I'm noticing a lot of ppl have this flu/cold thing going on! So maybe we will all get to go to the dr for blood tests & not antibiotics!!  lol fx'd


----------



## smallbean

I want a bump not a virus made me laugh. Count me in with my blocked nose, on and off soar ears, o had a soar throat but only for about 2 hours on tuesday, and my constant nausea, followed by being sick sat morning. I had that weird metalic taste, I was always abit confused thinkin how on earth can you feel like you have had a penny in your mouth, so that was a shock. And little fluuters in my belly kinda like little air bubbles. But I pray for your bump and not virus and hope that all this cold stuff is the start of bfp's xxx


----------



## Mrshill10

I have the air bubbles going on...I keep telling myself it is gas so I don't get my hopes up! Haha


----------



## smallbean

Wish this tww thing would go faster!


----------



## Mrshill10

Me too!!! I think this one is going by faster the last. By the day though I'm getting less and less positive. Although, I had this really odd stitch in my side last night that I've never had before!


----------



## salazjm218

The same thing is happening to me too!!! I've been pregnant one other time but i don't remember if this happened. I've read online that it could be a early sign but you never know until you see that :bfp:


----------



## Mrshill10

Well apparently I wasn't getting a virus it was the start of my BUMP!!! whoohoo! Got my birthday gift as I had hoped (few days early) 10-11 dpo & I got a :BFP: I'm in shock can't wait to tell dh tonight! Fx'd all the colds in this thread are actually contagious bumps!!


----------



## Caitlin.

I'm 15dpo, today and yesterday I've been sneezing some and freezing.

Ohh, congratulations! :D :happydance:
I hope your bump is contagious! ;)


----------



## camtex78

how many days po are ya'll testing....i think i ovulated on the 7th...(going by a calender)...my af is due 21st....ive been having fuller and somewhat sore breast...today being 3 days all ready im sick stopped up nose coughing...(think i might have caught it from my kids)...but usually i get cramps by now but nothing so far....im guessing im 11 dpo...been testing HPT and they are negative....could it be to soon....????


----------



## salazjm218

Mrshill10 said:


> Well apparently I wasn't getting a virus it was the start of my BUMP!!! whoohoo! Got my birthday gift as I had hoped (few days early) 10-11 dpo & I got a :BFP: I'm in shock can't wait to tell dh tonight! Fx'd all the colds in this thread are actually contagious bumps!!

congrats on the bump:baby: I hope it is contagious:yellow: I have a question for you though. . .along with the cold like symptoms did you also feel cold alot?


----------



## salazjm218

Caitlin. said:


> I'm 15dpo, today and yesterday I've been sneezing some and freezing.
> 
> Ohh, congratulations! :D :happydance:
> I hope your bump is contagious! ;)


I'm going through this too. I'm having cold like symptoms and feel cold all the time. But i'm pretty early on in my dpo (anywhere from 1-4) because i'm not totally sure when i ovulated


----------



## Mrshill10

salazjm218 said:


> Mrshill10 said:
> 
> 
> Well apparently I wasn't getting a virus it was the start of my BUMP!!! whoohoo! Got my birthday gift as I had hoped (few days early) 10-11 dpo & I got a :BFP: I'm in shock can't wait to tell dh tonight! Fx'd all the colds in this thread are actually contagious bumps!!
> 
> congrats on the bump:baby: I hope it is contagious:yellow: I have a question for you though. . .along with the cold like symptoms did you also feel cold alot?Click to expand...

I felt warm but always had a jacket or blanket on me!


----------



## bruno2012

around the time i had implantation bleeding, (which is what i think it was as my period never came) i had a runny nose but no other cold symptons and didnt have flu, wierd!xx


----------



## smallbean

Congrats on your birthday bfp!!!!!! Unfortunatly it wern contagious for me av now been suffering nearly 2 weeks :( to the rest of you wounderfull ladies I wish u all the best in ur tww and I hope its contagious for you all!!! Xxxx


----------



## mummma2bee

the cold things deffinatly true i got bfp today


----------



## bruno2012

mummma2bee said:


> the cold things deffinatly true i got bfp today

Congratulations hun!! :happydance: have a very happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## Caitlin.

salazjm218 said:


> Caitlin. said:
> 
> 
> I'm 15dpo, today and yesterday I've been sneezing some and freezing.
> 
> Ohh, congratulations! :D :happydance:
> I hope your bump is contagious! ;)
> 
> 
> I'm going through this too. I'm having cold like symptoms and feel cold all the time. But i'm pretty early on in my dpo (anywhere from 1-4) because i'm not totally sure when i ovulatedClick to expand...

I'm 16dpo and 2 days late today. I'm still freezing today and all last night.


----------



## Caitlin.

mummma2bee said:


> the cold things deffinatly true i got bfp today

Woohoo! Congratulations! :D


----------



## hoping4my2

Caitlin. said:


> salazjm218 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlin. said:
> 
> 
> I'm 15dpo, today and yesterday I've been sneezing some and freezing.
> 
> Ohh, congratulations! :D :happydance:
> I hope your bump is contagious! ;)
> 
> 
> I'm going through this too. I'm having cold like symptoms and feel cold all the time. But i'm pretty early on in my dpo (anywhere from 1-4) because i'm not totally sure when i ovulatedClick to expand...
> 
> I'm 16dpo and 2 days late today. I'm still freezing today and all last night.Click to expand...

if ur dpo 16 did u get bfp, are u sure u ov tht day
i am dpo 15 , had very very light spotting pink n brown discharge on dpo 12-14 , normally i get spotting before my af but today nothing and ofcourse bfn


----------



## salazjm218

bruno2012 said:


> mummma2bee said:
> 
> 
> the cold things deffinatly true i got bfp today
> 
> Congratulations hun!! :happydance: have a very happy and healthy 9 months xClick to expand...

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :yellow: 

I'm hoping my little cold means i'll get a BFP this month. . .Ihave to admit i'm getting my hopes up


----------



## Caitlin.

hoping4my2 said:


> Caitlin. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salazjm218 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlin. said:
> 
> 
> I'm 15dpo, today and yesterday I've been sneezing some and freezing.
> 
> Ohh, congratulations! :D :happydance:
> I hope your bump is contagious! ;)
> 
> 
> I'm going through this too. I'm having cold like symptoms and feel cold all the time. But i'm pretty early on in my dpo (anywhere from 1-4) because i'm not totally sure when i ovulatedClick to expand...
> 
> I'm 16dpo and 2 days late today. I'm still freezing today and all last night.Click to expand...
> 
> if ur dpo 16 did u get bfp, are u sure u ov tht day
> i am dpo 15 , had very very light spotting pink n brown discharge on dpo 12-14 , normally i get spotting before my af but today nothing and ofcourse bfnClick to expand...

I'm sorry about the bfn. :(
I'm waiting til tomorrow morning to test. I'm pretty sure I have the ovulation day right now.
I never spot before my period but I did spot 8-11dpo. It was light brown and just a little red.


----------



## hoping4my2

Caitlin. said:


> hoping4my2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlin. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salazjm218 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlin. said:
> 
> 
> I'm 15dpo, today and yesterday I've been sneezing some and freezing.
> 
> Ohh, congratulations! :D :happydance:
> I hope your bump is contagious! ;)
> 
> 
> I'm going through this too. I'm having cold like symptoms and feel cold all the time. But i'm pretty early on in my dpo (anywhere from 1-4) because i'm not totally sure when i ovulatedClick to expand...
> 
> I'm 16dpo and 2 days late today. I'm still freezing today and all last night.Click to expand...
> 
> if ur dpo 16 did u get bfp, are u sure u ov tht day
> i am dpo 15 , had very very light spotting pink n brown discharge on dpo 12-14 , normally i get spotting before my af but today nothing and ofcourse bfnClick to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry about the bfn. :(
> I'm waiting til tomorrow morning to test. I'm pretty sure I have the ovulation day right now.
> I never spot before my period but I did spot 8-11dpo. It was light brown and just a little red.Click to expand...

good luck !
now i am actually praying witch to come n get me :dohh: so tht i start ttc again


----------



## Rivet Mama

I have a cold right now! It started at about 7 dpo, and I'm currently 13 dpo so I'm due to test soon. Guess I have to wait and see :)

Congrats to those who got their BFP!


----------



## BEE86

LOL i have been sneezing ALL the since yesterday. Today I am 7dpo. I am also freezing cold all the time. I am normally hot all the time and always turn on the AC to 70. And since yesterday I constantly turn off the AC and need to have on 75 plus wearing a jacket, im sooo cold. I also was bleeding in my nose a little yesterday which is totally new. Maybe that is a good sign


----------



## Adoraza

Congrats!

I have a cough right now and feel cold easily. Hope your bump is contagious! fx'd!


----------



## josie1234

Been full of cold for days. Now on dpo 6. Mind you my chart is a bit up and down. Does few days pos opk mean i could get bfp. Hope so. Congrats to all the contagious bumps. Fx. Trying not to do a pg test just yet. Hmm can i wait til next week....prob not. Good luck everyone x


----------



## positivevibes

Bumping!

I'm 6-7 dpo & have been experiencing cold symptoms the past 2 days. Just curious if anyone got their BFP? :wacko:


----------



## josie1234

Not for me. But when you google it some people do get BFP. Good luck.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey

When i got BFP on day of my period was due last year i had a cold, which approx started 4 days before my period was due...my cold turned into flu, filled with infections + morning sickness and lasted 6 weeks. Was terrible.

I'm currently 9dpo im feeling bit ill, started yesterday, sore throat mainly and sneezing bit more than i normally do. 

BFN still on tests, good luck everyone x


----------



## JodeRM86

positivevibes said:


> Bumping!
> 
> I'm 6-7 dpo & have been experiencing cold symptoms the past 2 days. Just curious if anyone got their BFP? :wacko:

Yeah I did then got a bfp at 11dpo in resulted in a blighted ovum but its deco a sign! I've had one this month to and I rarely get colds, FX for both of us :flower: xx


----------



## smallbean

I didn get a bfp after those cold symptoms I am preg now im 10 weeks the closest I got to any of this was sickness and Diarrhea the day I ovulated but anythin is possible my only symptom was I had ONE soar boob lol x


----------



## positivevibes

Not sure if I'm still in this cycle or not. (TMI) good amount of bleeding after BD today... :shrug: Looks like we're heading towards the one year mark TTC. Still stuck with this head cold feeling and nausea too. Uh oh! Good luck to everyone else on your BFPs! 

:dust:


----------



## babyoneill

Hope this is true for me I have been having cold and flu type symptoms for 2 days now I'm 6dpo but there is a virus doing it rounds near me so I will just have to wait...


----------

